# What Does a Dedication Imply?



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello everyone and everybody!

When a composer dedicates a piece to an musician, we can suppose admiration, tribute, and more.

But does it have *more practical implications* traditionally? Like this one musician expected to create the piece? The composer (and editor) not asking a fee from the musician lifelong for that piece? Others?

Thank you!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If the dedication says _"For John So & So"_ that implies that the performer/conductor asked for or commissioned the piece. If the dedication says _"To John So & So"_ then it implies its more about admiration from the composer regarding the talent of the performer; however, it's common courtesy to ask the dedicatee if they wish to have it. Of course this type of dedication can be for a non-performer as well.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Often pragmatism. 

Despite all his stormy feelings concerning miss Smithson, Berlioz dedicated his first symphony to the Russian Tsar, because he viewed Russia as a potent market for his music. The Tsar sent him an expensive ring in return.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Vasks said:


> [...] it's common courtesy to ask the dedicatee if they wish to have it [...]


Bartók dedicated his 1st violin concerto to a female violinist well known at that time. The violinist didn't accept the concerto nor the composer. The concerto kept unplayed until Bartók's death.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Vasks said:


> [...] If the dedication says _"To John So & So"_ then it implies its more about admiration from the composer regarding the talent of the performer [...]


Does a tradition want that the dedicatee be the first to perform the piece?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Enthalpy said:


> When a composer dedicates a piece to an musician, we can suppose admiration, tribute, and more.


Chopin dedicated his important works to Schumann and Liszt, but did he admire them as composers? No. He did admire Liszt as a performer though.


----------



## Auntie Lynn (Feb 23, 2014)

Didn't Ravel dedicate something to Mistinguette...?


----------

